# Induction tachs



## Zum (Aug 13, 2018)

My tiny tach has finally started messing up so I guess I'm going to have to buy another.
Is the tiny tach still the go to hour meter tach, for older 2 stoke outboards?
Is anyone using another product(maybe cheaper) and having good results?


Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## GYPSY400 (Aug 16, 2018)

Did you change the battery?

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Zum (Aug 18, 2018)

Lol nope....never messed with it yet.
Was thinking it was sealed but will have to look a bit closer.
It's not blank screen but not reading accurately, might check the wires also(plus ground), before buying another. I don't look at it much, had the outboard along time , can tell if it's acting up.


Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## wmk0002 (Aug 20, 2018)

I have had good luck with the Hardline Hour/Tach off of Amazon which is about $20-25. Hopefully you can get the Tiny Tach working right again though.


----------



## WALI4VR (Feb 25, 2019)

wmk0002 said:


> I have had good luck with the Hardline Hour/Tach off of Amazon which is about $20-25. Hopefully you can get the Tiny Tach working right again though.


Will it work on a 4 cylinder 4 cycle.?


Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## wmk0002 (Feb 25, 2019)

WALI4VR said:


> wmk0002 said:
> 
> 
> > I have had good luck with the Hardline Hour/Tach off of Amazon which is about $20-25. Hopefully you can get the Tiny Tach working right again though.
> ...




Yes, the one I have can be changed to read a 4-strokes ignition system.


----------



## Jim (Feb 27, 2019)

Would anyone be willing to review it for us?


----------



## Jim (Feb 27, 2019)

This one?: https://amzn.to/2VnOUGk

I will buy it and send it to you if you are willing to review it for a homepage article. Hit me up via Private message.


----------



## BigTerp (Feb 27, 2019)

Jim said:


> This one?: https://amzn.to/2VnOUGk
> 
> I will buy it and send it to you if you are willing to review it for a homepage article. Hit me up via Private message.



I have this exact one, or at least one that is VERY similar. Been on my boat for 5 years. Zero issues. It's responsive and accurate. It also serves as an hour meter. I easily extended the reach of mine by a good 6 or 7 feet by attaching a piece of, I think, 18 AWG tinned wire with a heat shrink butt connector. This enabled me to place the tach right beside my control panel where it could easily be seen while underway. I don't believe the batteries in these are accessible, so once they run out the unit is useless. But for $12, I don't mind swapping out a new one every 5+ years.


----------



## DiveLiberty (Mar 4, 2019)

Jim said:


> This one?: https://amzn.to/2VnOUGk
> 
> I will buy it and send it to you if you are willing to review it for a homepage article. Hit me up via Private message.



Hey Jim, I just sent you a PM. Let me know if you're still looking for someone to do this.


----------

